# feudalistic music of japan



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What about japanese classical music before japan was open to foreign outsiders...
What about the first europeen to mix sonority of japan in there music like the dutch
who were the first to have a relationship whit fellow japanese?

Im looking for retro japanese music , you guess have any clue, like pick this deprofundis or this
anything available?

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure. I like Japanese Gagaku music, and it's an old tradition. Get the one on that Los Angeles label LEGACY.
Legacy also issued some John Cage recordings. Sorry they've all gone up in price on CD.


----------

